# Where are contacts and emails stored in Outlook



## MoveWeight (Aug 12, 2008)

I have had 2 broken pcs lately that wont boot and i have removed the drives to recover emails and Contacts From outlook on the drives. Where are the contacts and emails stored on a windows xp hard drive from outlook? :4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The are in a file with the extension .pst.

If you do a search for *.pst, you should find them . . you will have to set the advanced search function to look in Hidden and System folders.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

c:\documents and settings\username\local settings\application data\microsoft\outlook

And the file is outlook.pst unless you've changed that for some reason.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there is a easy way to find this, open outlook and go to "file" select "Folder" then, properties for "outlook today.." Under the General tab select "advanced" from this "filename" will tell you where the files are located.


----------

